# Opening day pics



## foss23 (Aug 30, 2007)

Our first day turned out pretty good. We Filled out on geese and got eight ducks. Right after we got our last goose a flock of about 200 flew within 15 feet of our heads and landed in the slough right behind us. Also we got to see a hawk just about take out the wind lucky we were using.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

looks like u guys had a good hunt! 
Were u guys feild hunting?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

little hunter said:


> Were u guys feild hunting?


I'm just taking a stab, but the birds look like they've been retrieved from water unless it was raining that day. :huh:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Was there only one guy wearing facepaint?

Because if he was, and everyone else wasn't......maybe he doesn't need to. lol

:beer:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Hardsell said:


> Was there only one guy wearing facepaint?:beer:


I'm guessing he passed out the night before and his buddies got him with a Sharpie.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

franchinatersss said:


> Hardsell said:
> 
> 
> > Was there only one guy wearing facepaint?:beer:
> ...


LOL.

Or he lost a bet.

:beer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

there is another thread where they admit they had no clue what the three pintails were...


----------



## foss23 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes we were water hunting. And the reason we had to ask what they were was because we shot them with a group of teal. It Really surprised us when we picked them up. Yes we knew what the regs were and Yes we knew that we were getting close to our limit that is why we stopped shooting at them.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

It looks like you guys shot 3 pins and 2 suzies. Were you hunting in North Dakota? If so, and there were only 4 of you, you were actually over your limit. You can only take one pin, one can, or one hen mallard per hunter per day.

I hope I've got some of my numbers wrong.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

D&D said:


> It looks like you guys shot 3 pins and 2 suzies. Were you hunting in North Dakota? If so, and there were only 4 of you, you were actually over your limit. You can only take one pin, one can, or one hen mallard per hunter per day.
> 
> I hope I've got some of my numbers wrong.


I'm gonna guess they were not hunting in North Dakota, if you read their post it says they limited out on geese. If they were in North Dakota they could have shot 4 more geese than they have in those pictures.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

foss23

U shot them with a group of teal, and thought they were teal? Not to be mean but you should buy a waterfowl ID book before you head back out.


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Is it ever possible to just say "nice pictures" and move on without trying to play Wanna-be-Warden on every picture and story that is posted.
Thanks for your future cooperation.
Brian


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

No Kiddin!! Cut 'em some slack! Looks like a great morning, Keep up the Good Hunting!! :beer:


----------

